# Who's Coming To The BBQ?



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok, so things kinda got hectic and I haven't heard from anyone who wanted to go or thought they wanted to go. So I don't even know if this thing is till on.

I managed to get ahold of Tuckman briefly and he said it's still on, so I ask that anyone wishing to go to please check in here.

Just sign your name, and who you're bringing with you.

Thanks! 

I really hope we can get this going, May 5th is only a couple weeks away!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We are *hoping* to be there... fingers crossed!


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

I'II be there


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'd hope you'd be there...lol would be kinda odd if you weren't, dontcha think?:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Anyone else or is it just me and Tuckman?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Anyone else or is it just me and Tuckman?


You better make sure to PM Joe. He's been busy enough with the new position that he might have missed updates here. Last I heard, he was gonna try and make it though.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I PMed him and he asked me when it was... haven't heard back from him.

I tried PMing others too...so I dont know, it'll probably be cancelled because no one seems to want or is able to go.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, Lego&Jacub is hoping to make it....

I guess Katiesmommy will be a no show....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Meh...she wasn't invited anyway....: lol 

LuxysMommy was also a maybe... and some other members who seemed to have disappeared lol

Mike (obviously) and Tucker
Myself, my mom, and Tucker
Joe and Kia or Lila or both if Vierka comes
LevisMom, her husband and Levi

Maybes:
Mudd_magnet
Lego&Jacob
LuxysMommy



This was the list I had... but no one seems to be responding anymore


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> This was the list I had... but no one seems to be responding anymore


Have you considered PMing them, in case they've missed the thread?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I already have PMed them.

I don't think the BBQ is gonna be happenin'


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I don't think the BBQ is gonna be happenin'


I heard your mom didn't want to go because you were gonna be there.... 

 j/k


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

if anything, she doesn't wanna go because Tucker and other dogs would be there lol.

I guess we'll see if anyone responds.... doesn't look too promising though.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Last month I was seriously thinking about showing up (but didn't confirm it with you) and now unfortunately my wife is returning from Germany (2nd time this year) on that day... some one's got to pick her up at the airport.... besides Sidney is really missing his mom...

If the date is postponed yet again, I might then be able to make it... (however May 11/12 is out, as I have a business meeting already scheduled for the 11th).


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok, monomer, I will let you know if it gets changed to a later date.

I was really hoping we could get more people to go.


----------

